# Rockocco 8/24/06



## dangerousmuffins (Jul 18, 2006)

Hello...

Here is some swatches I did for Accent Red Pigment. 

Without flash:






Accent Red Pigment, Rose Pigment, Ruby Red Pigment, Pinked Mauve Pigment, All Girl Pigment, Hepcat e/s

With flash:






I'm definitely happy that I only got a sample of this. It is slightly darker than Ruby Red and Hepcat, but way too close for me to buy a whole jar.


----------

